# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Нарочно не придумаешь

## Asteriks

*Иногда сталкиваешься с вещами, вызывающими улыбку или смех. Невыдуманное, живое, весёлое. Похлеще любого юмора будет. Конечно, на такое натолкнуться надо, понимаю, что тема не получит широкого отклика, и всё же давайте выкладывать тут нечто, заставившее Вас улыбнуться в нете.*

----------


## Asteriks

В последнее время источником улыбок стала для меня рубрика "Вопрос- ответ" на блогах tut.by. Вот, буквально сегодня вычитала.




> 4290. popopin
> 28 ноября в 10:47
> 
> Здравствуйте УВАЖАЕМАЯ АДМИНИСТРАЦИЯ.
> Подскажите пожалуйста можно ли размещать на блогах эротику(Не порно)???





> 4292.  support
> 28 ноября в 14:35
> 2 popopin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...

----------


## Sanych

Есть такие моменты бузусловно. Но вот одна беда. Присутствовать при этом, всегда намного смешнее чем в словах пересказывать.

----------


## Asteriks

Я копирую дословно))) Сейчас ещё чего-нибудь нарою)




> 4282.  mazaxaka18
> 27 ноября в 18:34
> 
> УВАЖАЕМАЯ АДМИНИСТРАЦИЯ!!!Т.К. мой блог был закрыт за такуюже рубрику ТО ВОТ ВАМ ЕСЧО 1 ТАКОЙЖЕ БЛОГ
> http://diesel-093.blog.tut.by/2009/1...issy-robinson/
> ЗАГЛЕНИТЕ ПОЖАЛУЙСТО!!!!!
> ВЫ УВИДЕТЕ ТАМ ТАКОЕЕЕ!!!!
> И отныне Я БУДУ СООБЩАТЬ О ВСЕХ ТАКИХЖЕ РАЗДЕЛАХ!!!!!

----------


## Sanych

Ай прo моделей прикол хороший

----------


## Asteriks

Самое интересное, что так отвечает администрация )))




> 4214. dimon0223
> 22 ноября в 23:13
> 
> здраствуйте .Если я разместил на своем блоге информацию о создании баннера за деньги и мне пришол коментарий и в нем было написано что если я неудолю эту страницу(создания баннера за дениги)то в течении 36 часов ко мне приедут и заберут компьютер.И я после этого сообщения удолил все что связано с рекламой за деньги ,могу ли я быть уверен что комне никто не приедит ?(немогли бы вы проверить это ?)





> 4219. support 
> 23 ноября в 19:04 
> 
> 2 dimon0223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...

----------


## Asteriks

Вот, товарищ хочет сделать кого-то редактором, но ищет как это сделать не на блоге, а ящик почтовый свой изучает, видимо)



> 4301. samii-lepwi
> 29 ноября в 10:50
> 
> Уважаемый администратор,я вот пролазил на почте почти всю ночь но никак не могу найти где и главное как дать редактора с моей почты на чью-то другую??
> Подскажите пожалуйста,заранее благодарю!!

----------


## Asteriks

Бывают случаи мошенничества, с почтой, например. Кому эта почта надо? Кто-то решил чужим трафом воспользоваться)))




> 4306.   	avatar  	 support
> 29 ноября в 13:25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				2 belka.1983
> ...

----------


## Banderlogen

> saber13
> 15 ноября в 21:22
> 
> Нельзя ли осветить причины закрытия блога [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Спасибо! Пожалуйста!
> 			
> 		
> 
> Блог забанен по причине размещения картинок с нецензурными подписями.
> 			
> ...


Ну конечно не по той причине. И забанили так интересно (вывели сообщение, что блог закрыт автором, а не администратором, как принято делать в таких случаях) не по той причине.

----------


## Asteriks

Так всегда сообщение высвечивается, что автором))) Или бывает иначе?

----------


## Banderlogen

> Так всегда сообщение высвечивается, что автором))) Или бывает иначе?


Когда блог удаляется то выводится сообщение



> Этот блог закрыт 
> администратором.

----------


## Asteriks

Я понимаю, только чаще видно другое сообщение. В этом и есть юмор администрации.

----------


## Banderlogen

Черный юмор такой.
Это как с работы турнули, а остальным сказали, что сам ушел, потому что, видите ли, не устроило его что-то.
Смешно. =\

----------


## Asteriks

Что-то Логен наш о Кристине этой не в первый раз говорит, печётся, как бы. Кто она? Если не секрет.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Что-то Логен наш о Кристине этой не в первый раз говорит, печётся, как бы. Кто она? Если не секрет.


Честно? Понятия не имею.

----------


## Asteriks

Эх, борец ты наш за справедливость!  А если у этой девушки, как у БеларускаВа ЗолАта? Типа: "Зайдёшь на форум, увидишь внизу такую куйню..."? Помнишь, у Вани в профиле подпись была? Её слова. А народ думал, что Ваня маты в подписи позволил. Тоже, кстати, юмор, кто понял, в чём дело.

----------


## Banderlogen

> А если у этой девушки, как у БеларускаВа ЗолАта?


Не понял что там у нее, но это форум, хочешь-не-хочешь - наткнешься. А насчет блогов - кому какое дело, если у кого-то там нецензурно написано? Можно не читать и не заходить больше. Делов то.

----------


## BiZ111

г   г смяшные у вас случаи асобенна пра куйню и пра шестёрку  блогау ну и пра паспарт тожа харашо

----------


## Asteriks

Вот и куйню нашла, как же без неё. Поясняю. Есть такой новичок на Байнетсе, ник Твоя. Ей пишут следующее:



> _belaruskae_Zolata_
> там кароч на первой стр.. ссылки каторой я те кинула
> написано, Forum.Bynets.ru - Форум твоего поколения
> а под низом идет куйня, типо Чат Активные пользователи
> вот там кароч штука есть. туда писать)

----------


## Asteriks

Во даёт один чел! 




> 4313.   	 	 oleg552
> 29 ноября в 17:20
> 
> Хочу создать блог, вылаживать туда софт, игры и прочую ерунду которая очень популярна щас, потом вылаживать эро видео под паролем и пароль выдавать платно, дальше хочу ставить баннеры сайтов на блоге платно, еще сделать чтобы мой блог находило в первых страницах поисковиков и чтобы посетителей было примерно 5000 в день, потом бы я рекламировал бы другие сайты на блоге в виде рекламных записей и получал бы за это деньги чтобы хватало на безлимитный интернет, потом нанять несколько журналистов которые бы добавляли новости в место меня бесплатно, после этого хочу на вырученные деньги купить хочтинг и поставить там услуги пиринга, фтп, прокси, и игровые сервера. Потом когда и сайт стал бы популярным сделал бы поисковую систему по гостевым сайтам, потом почту, социальную сеть, аукционны, радио, каталог сайтов, видео портал и букс.
> 
> Так ваот вопрос к вам, не могли бы вы описать пошагово как мне все это сделать?)))

----------


## Asteriks

Один товарищ получил письмо от своего приятеля-программиста, тот предупреждает об опасности дырявого тутбая. А други его советы дают, как уберечься. Вот один из советов.



> Есть еще один совет, как сохранить себя и свою ПИСИшку (прикольное словечко, из “старинных”, особенно ПЭВМ , а писишки были еще атишками и икстишками ).
> Значит так: закрутить мышку в целлофановый пакет, на клавиатуру положить пленку (не дай бог, отпечатки пальцев останутся), на провод, которым подключаем к инету с двух сторон надеть презервативы (чтобы вирусы не пролезли, гарантия ведь 99, и САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ, ни в коем случае НЕ ВКЛЮЧАТЬ компьютер!
> 
> И все - вы никогда не заразите вашу ПИСИшку!

----------


## Sanych

Смешно. Смешно. Осбенно - писишка

----------


## Asteriks

Не буду про писишку, напишу про менее смешное, но очень жизненное. Вот интересно, как представляет себе ответ на вопрос тот, кто спрашивает про css на блоге?




> 4344. ani_lov 
> 1 декабря в 16:08 
> 
> Дорогая администрация я уже знаю всё про блоги!!!
> Только не могу понять как пользоватся CSS
> Помогите пожалусто!!!
> УМОЛЯЮ





> 4347. 	 
> support 
> 1 декабря в 18:24 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Ну да, есть же Гугл! Вот народ пошёл, почти как я: чуть что - сразу к Логену за советом))))

----------


## Asteriks

> 4390.   	avatar  	 texnopro
> 5 декабря в 22:54
> 
> Уважаемая администрация я просил бы разобраться с блогом - samii-lepwi.blog.tut.by МАЛО того что тырят файлы (инфу и скрины) да еще и кнопки мои (А ТЫ ОСТАВИЛ КОМЕНТАРИЙ - СКАЖИ СПАСИБО) САМ ДЕЛОЛ – ОБИДНО – И СКРИНЫ САМ)!!! Смотрите исходник(http://texnopro.blog.tut.by/files/20...dhdhdhdh11.bmp) на многих файлах - К примеру (SMS Sender 3 -SMS сообщение на мобильные через Интернет.(МТС life Velcom)) и.т.д. Я просил убрать хотя бы кнопки - да одни оскорбления!!!
> И дайте ответ на texnopro@tut.by


Хех)) Я тоже кнопки у людей тырю. А что? Не пойман - не вор!

----------


## Asteriks

> 4424.   	avatar  	 support
> 9 декабря в 0:18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				2 sasharain93
> ...


*Интересно, что этот блогер хотел за регистрацию?*

----------


## Vanya

я тя умоляю,не пости больш такое хД это ж ваще вынос мозга

----------


## Alex



----------


## Asteriks

Посмотрите, как товарищ слово "администрировать" написал. Умереть - не встать)




> 4798.   	avatar  	 support
> 2 января в 13:00
> 
> 2 nikolay1987
> 
>     я хотел бы узнать почему я не могу *одменасстрировать* свой блог, я евляюсь еще модэратором на друхих блогах
> 
> Блог http://zarabotaybobla.blog.tut.by закрыт согласно пункту 4.2.4. (как содержащий материалы о легком заработке в Интернет), а блог http://sexi1.blog.tut.by - за размещение порнографических материалов.


Видели? А всё туда же, про порно, ОДМЕНАСРИРУЕТ)))

----------


## Banderlogen

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

Доволен собой, Логен?

----------


## Banderlogen

> Доволен собой, Логен?


Неимоверно! 
А что такого?

----------


## BiZ111

> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Дима! ШЕДЕВРАЛЬНО 
_________


Шёл как-то в ЦУМе по этажу с девушкой. А там людей было много что-то. Мы шли смотреть мне кроссовки. Я начал ей рассказывать про философию отношений)))) А я начинаю так говорить, то полностью погружаюсь...И я пропустил отдел обуви, а она туда свернула..Ну а я иду себе иду...а рядом шла пара))) И возле меня "его" девушка оказалась, а я иду себе иду и ей всё это втираю  Слышу смеётся уже, я поворачива голову..Ну и собсна))) Извинился) Они "да ничего!)) Бывает" и пошёл искать отдел обуви) Очень долго смеялись потом ещё.

----------


## Asteriks

Прикрыли блог человеку. Он пишет админам:



> 7318.   	
> М-мм..
> Если вы Не желаете, ш_шоб я был АВТОРОМ и Создателем блога - сообщите мне пожалуйста, на мыло.
> Я, заодно, лишу Вас своейт регистрации.


)))))

----------


## Evil

Прикольно угрожать лишить кого-то своей регистрации. ггг

----------


## Asteriks

Юмористы отдыхают. Реплика в чате:



> *заувалированный мат тип))*

----------


## Asteriks

Вы никогда не получали сообщения на мейл о выигрыше в лотерею? Смотрю в ящике - за январь письмо вроде как из Испании о выигрыше в 800 Евро)) Ну, и что делать? Ответить?

----------


## Irina

*На одном форуме  диалог нарушитель - админ:* 

blaq: Меня как-то забанили за слово "харакири" 

VooDoo_GoD: blaq, харакири делается катаной, катана это такая сабля, за слово "саБЛЯ" бан. Ассоциативное модерирование

----------


## Irina

*
Цитата:*
*Сообщение от teen 
нудные и несмешные к тому же, помоему...*

Ты же не модер,поэтому и не понимаешь Тебе ближе флуд-раздел,вот там и отрывайся.

Не узнаёшь?))

*Цитата:
Boris: я те права админа дал
Boris: смотри не навороти
zoom: ЫЫЫ
zoom: где
Boris: снял, ну тя нах)*

----------


## Irina

На форуме:
Модератор, смени название темы "Половые проблемы". Я хоть и знаю что там про кафель, но все равно постоянно захожу, может что интересное напишут.

**********************************


<модер1> а давайте введем IQ тест перед регистрацией, дабы не заполнять форум имбецилами

<модер2> да ваще может предмодерацию сообщений ввести?

<админ> может лучше предбан?

***********************************

<Moderator> предлагаю: в связи с тем, что никому из нас таки-не удалось настроить загрузку аватар на сайт, официально запретить их на ресурсе, мотивируя сие действо стремлением к минимализму и тематикой сайта
<Admin> Наш человек.

----------


## Asteriks

Вот это команда в предыдущем сообщении. Прелесть.)

----------


## Irina

Цитата:
Сообщение от XcOrE
здрасьте!!можно вопрос? почему у меня в альбом фотки не загружаются более 24 ???
всего 2 альбома...а ни в тот ни в другой не загружаются..а создаю новый альбом туда тоже не грузятся((

Сообщение от Limewax
стоит ограничение на юзеров с маленьким кол-вом постов, у тебя вобще 0 так что удаляй старые фото и загружай новые.

Сообщение от XcOrE
а можно что-нибудь сделать чтобы посты увеличились?

Сообщение от Limewax
посты, это твои сообщения. Отвечай в темах на форуме и всё.

Сообщение от XcOrE
понятно))но можно последний вопрос?где форум?
я не знаю как на это ответить))

*походу активность снизилась из-за того что многие не знают где тут форум*

----------

